# Neutering / Marking



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It might curb the desire, sure, but marking is a learned behavior and it won't magically disappear. I would leash him and keep an eye on him and correct him when you see him start to lift his leg in the wrong place.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> It might curb the desire, sure, but marking is a learned behavior and it won't magically disappear. I would leash him and keep an eye on him and correct him when you see him start to lift his leg in the wrong place.


That's kinda what I was thinking.... :doh: Here I was hoping for a "magic fix"!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha if that was true, all men would be neutered


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ha if that was true, all men would be neutered


But I don't mark IN the house.... :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

But did you get all your clearances before breeding??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> But did you get all your clearances before breeding??


no.... I didn't want to spend the $ on it....it would affect my profits from the sale of the litter....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well as long as your wife isn't studding you out to every bitch in town, I guess it's okay...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well as long as your wife isn't studding you out to every bitch in town, I guess it's okay...


Yeah good point. Hey we were thinking of putting the whelping box out in the backyard in an uncovered area... Is that ok??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just make sure you feed the mother and deworm her... and chain her up if she's a fence jumper

(ha now anyone who reads this will know how truly crazy the mods are, as if it wasn't already clear)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ha ha.... good point.  

Speaking of wifey....she's starting to get pretty big....I should post a pic of her belly.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes you should- or will she kick your ass? lol


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie had been marking every tree, bush, shrub, wall etc on our walks before being neutered. It has been a little over 2 weeks post surgery and I noticed on our walks he hasn't been marking (yeah). Maybe it will help Carson's marking too.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Augie had been marking every tree, bush, shrub, wall etc on our walks before being neutered. It has been a little over 2 weeks post surgery and I noticed on our walks he hasn't been marking (yeah). Maybe it will help Carson's marking too.


That's what I'm hoping for. Thanks for the positive update.  Gives me a little hope.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

BTW, I just heard from wifey. Carson is out of surgery and doing great! She's picking him up in a little under an hour.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched a show on AP the other day. A cat was marking everywhere. Their method was to wipe the cat down with a piece of cloth picking up it's sent and then wiped wherever the cat was spraying. They also put out small treats in those areas(but that won't work in this case. He was an only cat). I wonder if it would work for dogs that mark in their own home??? Might be hard to try in someone elses house, since the marking might not be predictable.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Doesn't sound fair that the poodle can pee in the house but Carson can't.....

Lucky marks LESS since he's been nuetered...he used to do quite abit just in the back yard, but now usually pees like a girl or pees for the sake of peeing.... he still marks on walks...probabley from habit


----------



## ikessky (Sep 17, 2007)

I've noticed a dramatic improvement in Cowboy. No marking in the garage in a week and while walking, he has not been pulling to get to anything not moving! I am very pleased!


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Marking is hormone related - he feels the need to have his scent everywhere and at the highest areas. Neutering should dramatically reduce the need for him to do this as it help with any hormone related issue.

Good luck 

ps, make sure you also correct with a verbal 'AH!' when you catch him and go back to basic puppy training and reward his with a treat for going outside to reinforce the behaviour.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

My pug started marking about 2 months ago, he just turned 4 and is not neutered yet. I thought he had a UTI so had the test done and it was negative. Vet said pretty much what Buddy Banana said above. Now pug boy has a date with the vet on Feb.23 for his neutering. I threw away the carpet that was peed on so that the new pup wont smell it and learn the same. The only other place he marked was ON my daughters bed and her book bag and her coat!! Vet said that he was trying to be dominate over her. Hmmmm This was a very positve thread for me to see, makes me feel much better. Oh, I've also started crating him again, just like the old days, and I think he likes it. ALSO, I bought a belly band for when he's not in the crate. It looks rediculous, but it works, no more problems.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

ps, clean with biological washing powder where he wees as the enzimes will kill the urine smell - do not use non-bio or any cleaning product with bleach as it is like cleaning with urine to him and he will re-mark it.


----------

